# HP pavillion dv4000 laptop cannot locate my cd/dvd drive



## volcom3341 (Feb 23, 2008)

My computer has had issues with viruses, and has not been running well at all. Until recently i had been able to watch dvd's listen to music etc. but now as i have finally got the recovery disc, the computer won't read it, and the d: drive which is my cd drive doesnt even come up in my computer, as if it had been uninstalled or taken out. Is there anything I can do that isn't going to cost a fortune??


----------



## katzka (Feb 24, 2008)

does your operating system load windows still? i wonder if you tried doing either last known good configuration ,from boot up .and or , system restore point from before your computer went sideways. just a thought? otherwise from my past experience, you'll probably need to replace your cd/dvd drive , as i believe the recovery disc won't work on an external drive . And yes thats what you are trying to avoid $$$. so do you believe a virus did the damage ?


----------



## volcom3341 (Feb 23, 2008)

It will load windows occasionally, takes forever to start up if it does, and most of my applications do not work, cant use internet explorer or anything. I do believe the virus did the damage, but I used mcafee, and had to uninstall it cause it was slowing down my system. Is there anyway that i can reformat the hard drive, or something to get my computer back to its out of box state?


----------



## katzka (Feb 24, 2008)

okay i've checked around some and there may be a solution to reformat without using the cd drive.go to this site http://www.windowsxphome.windowsreinstall.com/
go to the bottom of the page .
Install Help Guides

1..Download Boot Disks for Windows XP
or
2. How to Change CD-Rom to first boot device in the BIOS 
or
3. Windows XP install Setup did not find hard drive , 

i think #1 may provide a possible solution.so if you can't access the internet find a friend to download the info and reformat disc for floppy for you from these sites.theres alot of information at this site.good luck


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi volcom3341!! :wave:

Try to go to the Regedit:

Start > Run > Regedit 

Go to this Registry Key: 

*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
SYSTEM
CurrentControlSet
Control
Class
4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318​*

Delete all the *UpperFilters* and *LowerFilters* on the right panel after you click on the 4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318

*Warning: Do not delete the Key or the Multi-String Values. Delete only the LowerFilters and UpperFilters. There might be a LowerFilter.bak or UpperFilter.bak, don't ever delete this key.*


Now, exit the Registry and restart your computer 

And, your drive should be appeared again :grin:


----------



## D0xx (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm having a similar problem trying to dual boot XP on a vista bus OS disk - HP6820s, no joy with this approach anyone know how to go about this ?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you try to delete upper filter/lower filter as I mention before?


----------



## porosco (May 14, 2008)

*Help, your suggestion didnt work!*

I deleted the Upper limit file, I did not see the lower limit file. I restarted the computer and nothing happened. Now I tunes is saying I should reinstall. Help!:4-dontkno


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Help, your suggestion didnt work!*



porosco said:


> I deleted the Upper limit file, I did not see the lower limit file. I restarted the computer and nothing happened. Now I tunes is saying I should reinstall. Help!:4-dontkno


Hi porosco! 

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Is your drive not detected at the My Computer? Can you explain the issue a little bit more, and I will suggest you try to start a new thread instead of posting here :smile:


----------

